# .htaccess question for a web server

## cwc

I'm running a web test server at local host and another that I don't have root access to.

Is there a way to to change this line at the bottom of a directory using .htaccess?

Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at pascobulldogs.org Port 80

```

Index of /stream/math

   Name   Last modified   Size   Description

   Parent Directory        -

   5circles-1.mp4   28-Mar-2012 15:07    33M

   5circles-2.mp4   28-Mar-2012 15:07    31M

   Algebra Slope.mp4   25-Mar-2012 19:22    19M

   Algebra Slope 2.mp4   25-Mar-2012 19:24    22M

   Algebra Slope 3.mp4   25-Mar-2012 19:22    14M

   Income and Expenditure Views of GDP.mp4   25-Mar-2012 19:21   7.5M

Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at pascobulldogs.org Port 80

```

----------

## avx

Now, that's really easy, could have found that in <1m on Google: "ServerSignature Off"

----------

## cwc

 *avx wrote:*   

> Now, that's really easy, could have found that in <1m on Google: "ServerSignature Off"

 

Easy!  Works like a charm.  Thank you!

----------

